# Leif's Items!



## PaperCat (Feb 28, 2018)

So, with all these neat garden items from the event, how are people setting up their campsites using them? I have not unlocked them all yet but I want to use them but would love to see how everyone else places them.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 28, 2018)

I've got my water pieces making a "U" in the middle of the camp (I got rid of the wooden boards on one side so the whole camp is green grass) with the round flower thingy in the middle of that.  One the left side of that I have a food area and on the right I have the round umbrella tabel.  I will try to figure out how to post screen shots.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm still unsure whether to go full on out with the items or stick with my current idea, a soccer battle between two robots that animals can control using the giant Gameboy, and of course this takes up A LOT of space! So all I have done is put the water pieces connecting to the pool anemity which acts like the water is constantly filling up the pool.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 28, 2018)

Here is what I?ve done ... I really like the items and am looking forward to what the new villagers will bring ... I love the Lief outfit and more than anything, even though it?s not related, I LOVE my treehouse at its maxed out level!!


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 28, 2018)

I love what you did Pennifer!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 1, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> I love what you did Pennifer!


Thank you ... I must admit to enjoying Pocket Camp way more than I expected!


----------



## Xme (Mar 1, 2018)

Mine so far


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ahhhh that is just gorgeous Pennifer!! I love how coordinated everything is! And I agree, the final treehouse is the best!


And your layout is so cool Xme!!!

I decided to put mine out around Celeste and her telescope. Not sure how long I'll keep it like this, but it's okay for now.


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 2, 2018)

Xme said:


> Mine so far



Hi, how did you get this screen view? I was so annoyed when Nintendo took the clean camera icon/feature away and added the square selfie view instead. I much prefer proper screen shots.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 2, 2018)

amanda1983 said:


> Ahhhh that is just gorgeous Pennifer!! I love how coordinated everything is! And I agree, the final treehouse is the best!
> 
> 
> And your layout is so cool Xme!!!
> ...



This looks awesome!! 
I am really looking forward to the flowered swing bench part ... is that in phase 2?


----------



## Xme (Mar 2, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> Hi, how did you get this screen view? I was so annoyed when Nintendo took the clean camera icon/feature away and added the square selfie view instead. I much prefer proper screen shots.



It’s in the new scenery choices. You click the arrows at the top when you’re in that and it shows the whole camp


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 2, 2018)

The Pennifer said:


> This looks awesome!!
> I am really looking forward to the flowered swing bench part ... is that in phase 2?



Thank you!! And ditto! It must be, right? Coz there's just the two stages to the event, and it makes sense they'd hold the most coveted item back til the end stage. Which goes live in bout 28hours, not that I'm counting...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xme said:


> It’s in the new scenery choices. You click the arrows at the top when you’re in that and it shows the whole camp



Ahh thanks so much for this info! I had no idea they'd added this and now that I know, and how to find it, I'll be using this a lot!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 2, 2018)

amanda1983 said:


> Thank you!! And ditto! It must be, right? Coz there's just the two stages to the event, and it makes sense they'd hold the most coveted item back til the end stage. Which goes live in bout 28hours, not that I'm counting...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ha ha ... I am totally counting!!


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 2, 2018)

The Pennifer said:


> Ha ha ... I am totally counting!!




Haha, as am I!! I've finished stage 1, and crafting the new items (and everything else), and I must have MORE things to do ... but mostly, I just want that flowery spring swing seat already!!


----------



## SweetTreatsx3 (Mar 4, 2018)

This is what I decided to do with the flowery canals. I hate that we have a 40 item limit in terms of how many items we can put down. It?s too restrictive for me.


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## tifachu (Mar 6, 2018)

I am in love with all of leif's items tbh. I would use them all but I can't fit and don't wanna change much about the arrangement of my camp currently. I reeeeallly want the floral swing TwT





excuse my bad photo stitching


----------



## Chippstick (Mar 6, 2018)

I've got almost all the items (still waiting for that swing seat!) I love my new fair ground theme, I just need to get the popcorn machine from Stitches now and then maybe add the ice cream display? Might make it look less symmetrical and more of an actual camp?

I'm also going to trade some more canals I think!


----------

